# Zodiac - Juice Reviews



## Buan Stanley (31/8/15)

*Zodiac - Milky Loops*

I was very skeptical at first getting this juice and asked for a taste, it took one puff and I bought a bottle.

It's so close to the original looper it's scary.

On the inhale a smooth creamy inhale with a slight citrus hint.

On the exhale an extremely fresh lemon flavour leaving you actually licking your lips.

I will defiantly be getting more of this and more of their other fantastic flavours.

A job well done!!!!!



Take me to the clouds


----------



## shabbar (31/8/15)

Dude.... 

I need some. Seriously


----------



## RIEFY (31/8/15)

The vanilla custard fusion is the boooomb

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Achmat89 (31/8/15)

Dream berry cream FTW


----------



## moonunit (31/8/15)

Is this a "Zodiac Premium E-liquid" that some of the vendors sell or is it a local mix? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ConradS (1/9/15)

Subscribing for more info!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RIEFY (1/9/15)

Its a locally mixed juice by @Zodiac

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Buan Stanley (1/9/15)

Yes it is


Take me to the clouds


----------



## Silver (7/9/15)

Hi @Buan Stanley 
I have renamed the thread to stick to our convention of thread naming in this section
I added your original thread title at the top of your first post


----------

